

Daft punk on random access memories - siromoney
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/exclusive-daft-punk-reveal-secrets-of-new-album-20130413

======
kosei
"Electronic music right now is in its comfort zone and it’s not moving one
inch," Thomas says. "That’s not what artists are supposed to do."

I love seeing artists taking this approach. Though I may not love this album,
I still appreciate the fact that they're trying to continually evolve their
sound.

